# Pipp's Warren



## Pipp (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm moving all my photos from Photobucket to Picasa or Imageshack and then I'll update Pipp's Warren. 

Here's the pre-2010 model for reference... (though it didn't get updated for a year!)

Pipp's Warren Pre-2010

Stay tooned! 












"Excuse me? Waiter? I thought I ordered the LARGE salad."


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 3, 2010)

on behalf of roxy and hartleybun - will you look at the size of that salad!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 22, 2010)

Staying tooned...onder:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## hln917 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


>


LOL! Think someone is still sleeping!


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahh That salad is already super sized, We better be careful we don't get a super sized bunny lol.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow! Now thats a Salad.. I'm not showing Baxter! or he'll demand that size from now on..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 23, 2010)

Really? Must you tease us that way?:grumpy:


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 23, 2010)

was the last pic of a post - salad bun?


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 3, 2010)

Bump! I don't think I've seen any pictures of your buns, other then these two, or know who they are! Pictures and names please


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing to add really, just impatiently waiting.


----------



## jujub793 (May 14, 2010)

haha that looks like one mad rabbit:grumpy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 19, 2010)

Some new pics please...:waiting::dunno


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Some new pics please...:waiting::dunno


:yeahthat:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 5, 2010)

another place holder..







Mike's dinner was late, the bunny slave was called away mid-prep, but no worries, he just helped himself.Â  :rollseyes








The little princess sleeps!!Â  Almost.Â  More of a cross between a flop and a nap...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh, so cute!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 5, 2010)

The sleeping bunny is so adorable and Mike is so manly looking! He looks like he needs a Harley


----------



## Pipp (Jun 5, 2010)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> The sleeping bunny is so adorable and Mike is so manly looking! He looks like he needs a Harley



Pipp thanks you.  And Mike does look like he's ready for a good belch and a cigar, doesn't he?  



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## crystal (Jun 5, 2010)

haha Mike is a very big handsome boy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 15, 2010)

Its always nice that hesaved some you time by helping himself. Very considerate of him.

Cute pictures.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 16, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> another place holder..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too gosh darn cute!! Love them, thanks, Girl!:big wink:


----------



## nikitanain (Jun 16, 2010)

Your Bunnies are adorable! I love the pic of your bunny with the super sized salad!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 23, 2010)

love your pictures and your flemish is SOOO pretty  their such spoiled looking guys


----------



## Nela (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh Pipp, I think this blog needs more... You have way too many bunny anecdotes for this to be so short  You tease!

I love your bunnies!


----------



## MILU (Mar 11, 2011)

More! More! More!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 10, 2011)

:time: for an update!


----------

